# Do you think famous people play warhammer40k?



## fool3916

Always wondered, and if none who would you think would play


----------



## chrisman 007

Err...I don't understand the question, do you mean what celebrities/famous people do you think play 40k?


----------



## happychopper

same q as above.

:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## officer kerky

i think he means what famous celebs do you think would play warhammer.

if so my guess is on bill gates.
but watching arnold swa......(how ever you spell it) terminator. loosing a battle against a necron player.


----------



## onlainari

Marylin Manson played high elves.


----------



## happychopper

hmmmmmmmm, there would be some interesting combinations in that bucket, now wouldn't there!


----------



## maddermax

Vin Deisel is a pretty famous D&D player, and apparently he plays a few other similar games. Could be a warhammer player? others....well, who knows.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Robin Williams and Billy Crystal play Warhammer, they apparently played together for a while, some one got it from an interview a while back, it resurfaces now and again, when this question pops up.

There are a couple others, can't remember who though, not that many really, but then we are a niche hobby, and even if someone like Brad Pitt played, I doubt he'd advertise it to the world.

Oh and I don't believe for a second Pitt would play, but I thought he was a good example.


However some folks whos kids play include Brain Mays son and Gary Oldmans son, both have been seen at Games Days with their kid. Oh and there is a strong rumour that either Will Smith or his son plays, due to a couple of out place White Dwarfs in stuff hes done TV/film wise.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Will Smith and his son play, eldar and dark eldar I believe.


----------



## Stella Cadente

if I ever found out someone like David Beckham, or Wayne Rooney played, then I think I would boycott boardgames of every kind, otherwise my IQ would fall to an unmeasurable level like theres


----------



## TTIO

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Will Smith and his son play, eldar and dark eldar I believe.


Awesomeness...

Perhaps Gary Gygax played before his death...? I didn't really know much about him, so I can't say this with any degree of certainty.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

I know for certain that several of the Bal-Sagoth members play. Possibly WHFB, but hell...


----------



## Son of mortarion

Sooo, the venerable, "Fat bloke", ain't famous enough?


----------



## cccp

id imagine that a lot of people who play power metal would play games with toy soldiers or D+D.

or warcraft.

but yes, all the famous people i can think of play warhammer have been mentioned.


----------



## fool3916

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Will Smith and his son play, eldar and dark eldar I believe.


I drive past the school ever week where will smith kid goes to. Oaks christian, it is huge and preppy.


----------



## happychopper

what is D&D, btw?


----------



## Red Corsairs

happychopper said:


> what is D&D, btw?


Dungeons and Dragons

Anyway, I've never thought about this question really and have found out a few things from this thread!


----------



## TTIO

happychopper said:


> what is D&D, btw?


To add to Red Corsairs' reply, it is a tabletop game in the same way as warhammer is, but it is an RPG as opposed to a wargame. All miniatures for it are prepainted, there is very little 3d scenery available, and it works in squares for movement as opposed to measuring (soooooo much simpler...)

Not worth taking up unless you're serious about it though, as it takes an absolute age to play (I know people who have had decade long campaigns, with about 6-8 hours of gameplay per week).


----------



## Druchii in Space

I'd also point out D&D doesn't actually require minatures at all, and for a free form RPG it actually runs smoother without them, been a DM/GM/ST for 18yrs and I think I've used figures once.


----------



## Jezlad

I emailed Will Smith via his official site. Asking if he'd like to further his career by appearing in a Heresy-Online interview.

No response...


Lets see if we can become the first 40k fansite to get an A list interview.


----------



## Mighty

Jezlad said:


> I emailed Will Smith via his official site. Asking if he'd like to further his career by appearing in a Heresy-Online interview.
> 
> No response...
> 
> 
> Lets see if we can become the first 40k fansite to get an A list interview.


Haha that would be so cool if he says yes.


----------



## TTIO

Druchii in Space said:


> I'd also point out D&D doesn't actually require minatures at all, and for a free form RPG it actually runs smoother without them, been a DM/GM/ST for 18yrs and I think I've used figures once.


Didn't think of that, seen as I've not played too long and only with models...

Still, you need stats at the very least. Unless you make them up.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Well we still use character sheets for rolls when needed, but we found pretty early on that figures seemed to zap the feeling of immersion outta of the game. Why put a figure on a map and measure distances and then roll dice, when I can get the players to roll the dice, and after the roll respond with something. 

for example, player rolls to hit.
'Tilarondis ducks the orcs blow, sweeping his blade from his scabbard he thrusts the sword deep into the orcs shoulder. (after I've rolled my dice and see the orc missed I ask the player to roll again and he hits.) The orc howls in pain lunging forward it swings its axe wildly, Tilarondis unphased parries the beasts clumsy blow and whips back his sword with all his force decapitating it, a sprout of blood followed by the thump of the creatures lifeless body hitting the floor.' 

Note the orc never actually missed intially, he never even rolled, but I felt that was a more fun way to begin the combat description. I try to make it seem real wehn we play, rolls are a nessecary evil, not the reason to play, and we've quite happily had 6hr games where not a dice was rolled.

Okay maybe thats slightly heroic and I wouldn't use it that often, but I think he shows an example of how we play and why I prefer that over models. As to positions etc, I fudge it, or sketch a quick position diagram on my notes.


----------



## TTIO

I should try that, though I'm not certain how it'll go down...


----------



## UltiLink

im sorta famous, count me in!


----------



## Gruekillaz

I'm pretty sure I heard something about Chuck Norris and Orks.........


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

wow, Will Smith and Robin williams play warhammer and 40k that's friggin' awesome. Eldar respect!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## STATIC

Gruekillaz said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard something about Chuck Norris and Orks.........


Yes....... He eats them. :laugh:
The only one i knew of was Vin Diesel.


----------



## Druchii in Space

I know Vin D is a D&D guy, not sure if he did wargames as well, but he's quoted as saying he was into the RPG stuff. Would be interested to now if he is into GW, but Chronicles of Riddick is the giveaway for his RPG connections as hes the producer as well as main star.


----------



## dirty-dog-

vin desiel plas warhammer?


----------



## Lord Reevan

The Smiths do play, I've heard that more than just here. Vin diesel I've heard is very interested in Tabletop games and the like so is probable, same with Robin Williams.... others I haven't heard of....


----------



## neilbatte

I remember seeing Brian may at my first ever Golden Deamons years ago he was getting a guided tour over the display pieces.


----------



## Sons of Russ

fool3916 said:


> Always wondered, and if none who would you think would play


I met Robin Williams briefly in the old GW in downtown Vancouver many years ago...

He plays Eldar, and he cracked jokes all game...

He had a young Kirsten Dunst with him, she was about 11-12 years old back then...they were filming a movie together at the time and took a break to check out the local GW

The GW manager didnt really recognize her, so Robin whispered something in her ear...

She walked up to the manager, and whispered ...


"....I want some MORE!"

[She had played the little girl in Interview with a Vampire which had come out in theatre recently then]

this jogged said manager's memory, as well as scaring the shit out of him...:grin:


----------



## Catachan55th

Forgive me if I'm repeating other poeple, Brian May's kids used to play and he appeared in White Dwarf with them and said he sometimes plays with them. Richard O'Brian used to be a customer of ours in GW Guildford, apparently a younger relative of his used to play.
I am trying to think of others, I know there are afew, but who they are I can not remember.


----------

